# 1941 Schwinn DX



## cyclingday (Feb 21, 2018)

Here's a few pics, of the newly serviced 1941 Schwinn DX.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 21, 2018)

I love it! It's very beautiful!


----------



## Tikibar (Feb 21, 2018)

Are you in heaven? that's how I picture it


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 21, 2018)

Fantastic bicycle.


----------



## jkent (Feb 21, 2018)

wow, that thing looks lean and mean!


----------



## ADVHOG (Feb 21, 2018)

Dang! That is very nice! The schwinn and the scenery!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks!
Here's a few more.
It was a nice day to be out riding and for taking pictures.


----------



## Dgoldman (Feb 21, 2018)

Really clean bike! I've been riding down in Newport also on my 36 C model. Maybe we will run into each other.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh ya!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 21, 2018)

@Schwinn499


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 22, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 758297 View attachment 758300 View attachment 758301 Here's a few pics, of the newly serviced 1941 Schwinn DX.



That was a killer deal very nice bike wish I would've got it enjoy the ride brother


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 22, 2018)

Dgoldman said:


> Really clean bike! I've been riding down in Newport also on my 36 C model. Maybe we will run into each other.



We ride Newport often; let us know and we don't have to run into each other


----------



## Rides4Fun (Feb 22, 2018)

That’s one nice looking bike!  Looks like a fun day taking some very nice photos too.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 22, 2018)

I really dig your new bike Marty - looks SO fast sitting still!


----------



## Dgoldman (Feb 23, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> We ride Newport often; let us know and we don't have to run into each other
> View attachment 758562



Ok. I'm usually good for weekends.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 25, 2018)

That's a beauty!  Congrats, Marty!


----------



## Intense One (Feb 25, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> We ride Newport often; let us know and we don't have to run into each other
> View attachment 758562



Looks like a party to me.   Great bunch of bikes there in your posse!


----------



## Ridin' my Schween (Mar 3, 2018)

Looks like it's on vacation!


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 3, 2018)

great pictures!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 8, 2018)

I know, enough already with the 41 DX, but I got a couple of more shots that I thought you might like to see.

 

 I liked the old west feel of this one.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 8, 2018)

Never enough Marty! Keep em coming!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 5, 2018)

A few more pics, from the ride today.
The California June Gloom came early this year.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 5, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 783395 View attachment 783396 View attachment 783397 A few more pics, from the ride today.
> The California June Gloom came early this year.




Nice DX and some killer shots Marty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 15, 2018)

Couple of my'41 dx


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 15, 2018)

Og one is an excelsiEx


----------



## Bicisportivo (Aug 5, 2018)

Sold? Jack
916 709 9039


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 5, 2018)




----------

